

WEB Résumé – An Online Résumé for Everyone - nrjperera
http://webresume.net/

======
nrjperera
Services like Sumry and About.me are great for showcasing yourself but they
fails to visualize your personality and feature your works. WEB Résumé helps
you to show off with a visually appealing resume and also provides a portfolio
to showcase your work.

This is a work-in-progress project. I'm a one-man army and currently hoping to
raise some funds to improve this as a service. Let me know what you guys
think.

